# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  k cài được idm...ngải cứu!!!

## xuantruong.seo

máy của em k cài được idm nữa sau khi cài em ấn vào biểu tượng idm nó hiện ra cái bảng như vậy
*"windows cannot access the specified device,path,or file.you may not have the appropriate permissions to access the item"*
có bác nào biết cách chữa k chỉ cho em với.em cám ơn.

----------


## nguyenuyen

*khi bạn chạy các file *.exe mà cũng gặp thông báo này:



bạn có thể tham khảo:*
1/ bạn xem bài viết ở web sau:
http://www.nirsoft.net/faq.html

có đoạn: 
q: when i try to run an executable file, i get the following error message: "windows cannot access the specified device, path, or file. you may not have the appropriate permission to access the item". what is the problem ?
a: this error message is usually displayed when antivirus or firewall block you from running the .exe file. 

dịch: 
q: khi tôi thử chạy các file thực thi (*.exe), tôi nhận được thông báo lỗi:"windows không thể được thiết bị, đường dẫn hoặc file. có thể bạn không có quyền truy cập thich hợp đến các mục trên", đó là vấn đề gì?
a: đó là lỗi thường hiển thị khi chương trình antivirus hay firewall khoá (block) khi bạn chạy các file *.exe.

giải pháp cho bạn: tạm dừng các chương trình antivirus hay firewall.

2/ xem bài viết: http://www.winvistaclub.com/t214.html
click phải vào file bị lỗi trên (khi chạy) và chọn _properties_, trong thẻ _general_, click unlock, cuối cùng click _ok_:



hi vọng bạn khắc phục được vấn đề, chúc vui!
​

----------


## khuvucmuabannhadat

bạn remove sạch thằng idm cũ đi, sau đó down bản idm crack về, cài đặt lại chắc chắn được đó. còn thích sài bản free thì sài gigaget đi

----------


## diemktr

cám ơn anh giải pháp tắt chương trình diệt virut là chuẩn,em cài được rồi:wub:







> *khi bạn chạy các file *.exe mà cũng gặp thông báo này:
> 
> 
> 
> bạn có thể tham khảo:*
> 1/ bạn xem bài viết ở web sau:
> http://www.nirsoft.net/faq.html
> 
> có đoạn: 
> ...

----------

